# Kontaktbörse Aufwand ?



## joern (18. Apr 2006)

Moin,

ich darf mit ein paar Kumpels ein Projekt machen, welches eine Kontaktdatenbank für Studenten sein soll, wo diese einsehen können welche Praktikas die Stundenten gemacht haben, bzw welche Jobs sie jetzt haben.
Studenten sollen sich eintragen mit einem eigenen Profil aus Name, nickname, alter usw usw.. und eben auch einer Beschreibung ihres Praktikums. Andere Stundenten können nun aus unserer Datenbank nach bestimmt Praktikas suchen, also entweder nach Firmen sortiert oder Städten oder aber auch nach Studiengang oder auch so kleine Sachen wie "Alle Praktika nicht älter als xx.xx.2005" oder so.

Wir sind mit der theoretischen Seite schon sehr weit, allerdings haben wir die müßige Auflage das ganze mit Java Applets zu realisieren. 

So nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage:
Was meint ihr, wie gut lässt sich das ganze in Java lösen `? Ich hatte die Vorstellung, dass sobald ein Nutzer Daten eingeben soll, z.B für sein Profil das dann in ein Applet eingibt. Der Rest der Seite soll weiterhin html basiert sein. 
im Grunde gibt es auch nur eine handvoll grober Funktionen. Eintragen, Suchen, Profil bearbeiten, Ergebnisse anzeigen lassen. Für diese Sachen hätte ich gern einzelne Applets. Nur läßt sich das überhaupt so realisieren oder habe ich nen Denkfehler ?

Vielleicht habt ihr noch ein paar Anregungen. 
Es sei übrigens vorweggenommen, dass wir was Java angeht blutige Anfänger sind, was die Sache nicht gerade einfach macht. Wir sind auch nach wie vor der Ansicht, dass Java einfach die falsche Platform für so ein Vorhaben ist, aber vielleicht könnt ihr uns eines besseren Belehren  :wink: 

mfg
Jörn


----------



## Caffè Latte (18. Apr 2006)

Hi,

die Plattform ist völlig Rille - vorausgesetzt man beherrscht sie.  Bezüglich Java: mit Applets würde ich es bestimmt nicht machen, wenn schon dann Servlets oder JSP. Geht aber auch mit Perl, PHP oder einer anderen Sprache, die der Webserver unterstützt.

Allen Anfängern, die schon HTML können, empfehle ich PHP. Ist leichter zu lernen (d.h. man kommt schneller zum Erfolg) und läßt sich einfach in HTML-Dokumente einbinden. Aber wenn man auch hier null Ahnung hat kann das eine Zeitbombe werden (euer Server gehört dann jemand anderem ...)


----------



## Leroy42 (18. Apr 2006)

joern hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eintragen, Suchen, Profil bearbeiten, Ergebnisse anzeigen lassen. Für diese Sachen hätte ich gern einzelne Applets. Nur läßt sich das überhaupt so realisieren oder habe ich nen Denkfehler ?


Realisieren läßt sich das mit Sicherheit. Ich verstehe nur nicht, wozu ihr da einzelne Applets benutzen wollt.
Es wäre doch wesentlich angenehmer (für Programmierer *und* Anwender) wenn alles aus _einem Guß_ ist.
Wenn evtl. Funktionen dabei sind, die die Administration der DB ermöglichen und nicht jedem zugänglich
sein dürfen, läßt sich dies immer noch Passwort-geschützt erreichen.


			
				joern hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wir sind auch nach wie vor der Ansicht, dass Java einfach die falsche Platform für so ein Vorhaben ist


[schild=10 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]Ungläubige Störet nicht unsere Kreise!!![/schild]
Im Ernst: Wie kommt ihr denn darauf? Was wäre denn die _richtige_ Platform?
Ein HTML-JavaScript-PHP-Gefrickele?

Darin, daß ihr allerdings _blutige Java-Anfänger_ seid, sehe ich schon eher Schwierigkeiten. Fragen:

- Wie weit kennt ihr euch mit Ereignis-gesteuerter GUI-Programmierung allgemein aus?
- Wie weit mit OOP
- Wieviel Zeit habt ihr alles in allem?


----------



## Leroy42 (18. Apr 2006)

Caffè Latte hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bezüglich Java: mit Applets würde ich es bestimmt nicht machen, wenn schon dann Servlets oder JSP.


 :shock: Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?  :shock: 

Applets : Client-Seite
JSP/Servlets : Server-Seite

Serverseitig muß so und so etwas gemacht werden; von mir aus auch mittels M$-Aspik
Ob auf der Client-Seite reines HTML mit Formularen zum Einsatz kommt oder Applets ist Geschmacksache,
allerdings wurde dem OP ja Applets vorgegeben.

Ich persönlich finde es angenehmer *ein* Applet runterzuladen, daß Kontakt mit dem Server
aufnimmt und *alle* Funktionen anbietet ohne daß bei jeder Aktion eine neue Seite vom Browser
geladen werden muß.


----------



## Caffè Latte (18. Apr 2006)

Hi,

das mit den Applets als Vorgabe hatte ich doch glatt überlesen.  Trotzdem kann ich die Dinger nicht besonders leiden: erst auf den Download warten, dann auf die Initialisierung, dann passen die Dinger meist nicht in Layout ...


----------



## joern (18. Apr 2006)

Hallo,

vielen Dank erstmal für die Antworten:

Um eingige Fragen mal zu beantworten:

1. Ereigenisgesteuerte GUI's Kenntnis 3 %  :bloed: 

2. Objektorientiert wurde noch nie etwas wirklich umfangreiches programmiert. Das gesamte Grundkonzept ist aber bekannt.

3. Zeit... darüber reden wir mal nicht.. Also für die Umsetzung in Quellcode haben wir 3 Wochen  :roll: 

Bei dem gesamten Projekt wird darauf wert gelegt, dass es umgesetzt wird, wie in der "freien Wirtschaft". Also mit Lastenheft, Pflichtenheft und kompletter Vorbereitung und einer Vorverteidigung. Danach kommt erst der "kleine Teil" des Programmierens und danach wieder eine Endverteidigung. Die Bewertung erfolgt also nicht komplett und auch nicht zum größten Teil für den Quellcode.. daher ist es uns relativ egal ob wir nun alle "Benimmregeln des Programmierstils" einhalten. Allein schon aus Zeitgründen. Es wird leider wieder ein möchtegern Programm werden, was in der Realität lieber keiner einsetzen möchte. Das liegt aber mehr daran, wie die Uni an diese Projekte herangeht.

Die Frage ob das in einem großen Applet passieren soll haben wir mal mit einem Professor besprochen. Er meinte das brauchen wir nicht machen, weil zu aufwendig. Und wie gesagt, die Wahl ob php + mysql oder java applets hatten wir leider nicht.
Meine Meinung bleibt immer noch, dass php hierfür leichter zu erlernen gewesen wäre und für das gewünschte Endergebnis besser geeignet. Etwaige Vorlieben oder Vorurteile bezüglich Java mal außen vor... 

Mir macht halt mehr Sorgen, dass wir die Möglichkeiten von Applets nicht kennen und gar nicht wissen, ob ein einzelnes Applet nun besser ist oder zu aufwendig.
Allein die Ladezeit für ein komplettes Applet wäre doch ziemlich lang.


----------

